# Best quiver for my bowtech destroyer 350 black ops.



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive been searching for a quiver for my new bowtech destroyer black ops and haven't seen anything I like anyone have ny suggestions?


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

So far i like my Black g5 halo quiver i bought for my invasion.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a octane I will sell you


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Best quiver by far for any bow IMO is the Tigh Spot! Looks sweet and more hunting functionalities then any quiver, look up the web site.


----------



## dru333 (Nov 13, 2010)

Tight Spot quivers might be a little pricey but I think they are worth every penny!!! LOVE MINE!!!


----------



## SDaniels (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an octane that works great.


----------

